# Audi to Offer Off-Road Package for Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We spotted this text recently in the Audi Q7 Press Kit.

_Quote »_An off road package for fans of a more cross-country look will be available at a later date. This includes painted front guards, underride protection plates of brushed stainless steel at front and rear, flared wheel arches and rocker panels.

Combine that with these photos we shot last November at Essen and we think we're on to something. There's no confirmation yet whether we'll get this in the States, but we're looking into it.
More photos in our Essen 2005 gallery here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall.../2005


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Audi to Offer Off-Road Package for Q7 ([email protected])*

I'm not digging those plastic fender flares. It needs to be all one color body paint. It looks OK, but I like the regular Q7 just fine. Especially the S line.


----------



## FineProperty (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi to Offer Off-Road Package for Q7 (jperryrocks)*

I know why I can't get sport seats and DSG now...they're too busy mocking up other versions for the overweight Tahoe/Suburban owners that have just found out they're millionaires in real estate.
I shouldn't post when I'm hungry...but really, Audi is a sports sedan brand making an SUV, you have a great market already. P did the Cayenne as a top end sports car SUV and made $$$. 
I'm not saying not to make this Off Road version, I like it, cool front end, nice side bars, etc. I could paint the plastic bits body color on my own. BUT it would have to have a TDI V8 or V10. A torque monster for climbing better than RR's.


----------

